# Hens Tooth For Sale !



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

One Here 

If anyone is interested.

Cracking van in Excellent condition. Owner is a Member of The Club.

TM


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Must be good vans as you hardly ever see them up for re-sale and the price for a 2007 model certainly reflects their status in the used market. Musn't let Mrs Caulkhead see this thread - she's a sucker for pearl earings :lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Great van but I much prefer the Regent S layout, transverse rear bed, this is the Regent L.

Paul.


----------

